# Welchen Polfilter für 300D?



## JuRrAsStOiL (6. Oktober 2004)

hi,

ich wollte mir demnächst einen Polfilter zulegen.
Wollte fragen welcher zu empfehlen ist 
Er sollte ohne große und komplizierte
ringaufbauten auf die 300D passen (52mm)

Vielen Dank im Voraus
(die 40€ grenze sollte er aber nicht sprengen)


----------



## Joh (6. Oktober 2004)

Sehr zu empfehlen sind Filter von B+W. Die sind aber auch recht ordentlich 
hoch im Preis.
Ich hab mir neulich einen von Praktika geholt. Durchmesser 67mm, Preis
ca. 45 €.


----------

